# New Member - Cisapride - mobility problems



## 17383 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, this is my second attempt at posting, I don't think the first worked! I have oesophageal motility problems and used to take Cisapride. I would like to talk to other people who have taken this drug. I would be interested to hear from anyone who knows of a suitable alternative to Cisapride, as it has now been withdrawn.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...03332#469103332 with some responses to you.K.


----------

